# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Shaving head early in hair loss // save some pride, easier minox application

## BigThinker

*Preface:*
Been thinking about this lately.

I'm basically over this hair loss shit.  My hair is f**ked.  Yeah, I have a few new hairs in my hairline, but I shed more in a day than I can see new hairs in my entire hairline.

The only time I feel like shit about it anymore is when I sit there and look at it.  Thankfully, I've been able to get that more under control thanks largely to the gym (rather look at my swell).

*On to the topic though:*
I don't care for my head shape, but there's not shit I can do about it.

What about just buzzing my head with a 1 guard right now and starting minox.  I figure, if I have to buzz my head with a 1-guard, I at least want _some_ stubble up top (not horsehoe).  I will continue to take finasteride as well.

The way I see it.  If I just shave my head at NW3, I look like a dude with more pride than a guy at, say, NW6 who finally shaves his head after everybody he knows has been noticing his hairloss for years.

Further, minox has got to be infinitely easier to apply on a buzzed head.  This way, I can maintain the stubble up top.  Just enough to not make me look like a cue-ball.

I'm getting sick of combing my hair with a fine tooth comb to find myself getting next to zero resistance from my hair across my vertex.

It's summer, and I could play the "I want my head cooled off for summer" bullshit card in conjunction with the "yeah, I'm bald, too much testosterone, har har har har" bullshit card.

Everyday that passes, it seems more reasonable and I am one step closer to pulling the trigger on the whole deal.  Who knows, maybe at one year finasteride and minox will give me thick stubble, and I will have adjusted to my head shape.

And finally, I would be even more motivated to hit the gym (which I'm starting two-a-days as of tomorrow morning 6 AM).

I'm already over chasing around superficial 21 year old chicks.  The last three girls I've went on dates with are in their mid to late 20's and more focused on their career than clubbing -- one of which is a co-worker whose last boyfriend was a bald dude (though he pulled it off pretty damn well).  I'm thinking the shaving the head bit will have a significantly smaller impact on my ability to get at chicks than it would even 1 year ago.

*
Where you come in!*

Give me some feedback, bros.  I probably won't do it for another ~month or so; it's going to take some hyping-up to do.

I just want to say **** it.

Thoughts?

----------


## john2399

How old are you? I would def agree applying minox on short hair is sooo much easier. It is a bitch with long hair. I would give it a shot, everyone has to shave their head at some point to see what it would look like.

----------


## Proper

First off, how is your current hairstyle?

I shaved my head a couple times with a number one clip in the past and honestly, I was self conscious about it some days, other days I felt bad ass. It certainly helps to be around other people with super short hair or head buzzers, or even bald people. It also depends on your mentality about it. When you see bald people or buzzheads on the streets, does it really strike you to a point where you think about it cnostantly after they walk by? I don't know about you but I certainly forget about it the second I see it unless they had a really ugly face or something. But we feel what we feel right? Anyways, I work with a few bald guys, not even buzzheads. The first time I met em, I was kinda shocked that they had no hair but after working with em for a while, it looks normal to me now. It was the same when I was doing construction and guys would take off their constructions hats and be completely bald. After a while, from getting to know them, the hair isn't really anything special anyways. People with bad hairlines but buzz their heads, it doesn't even look all that bad honestly. I don't even give it a second thought nexcept appreciate that they got balls to want to look bad ass and not a regular person.

I think it all depends on who you know which is how sometimes I see hot chicks with ugly guys. Sure, they can get any other guy but even to a hot girl, she won't jsut randomly walk up to a good looking stranger and just start showing interest out of the blue. Most girls aren't like that (from what i've experienced). The girls that do end up with these guys is cause she worked with him, or friend of a friend that introduced in the circle, or some kind of common interest and being friends for a while, or old friends etc. Unless of course, they're hot and clubbing, then they go straight to the **** and ditch pile.

Even if you are a good looking guy with NW0 hair, you got the time to go clubbing and find a hot girl after you got your life going? One that you probably wouldn't even stay in a long term relationship with (maybe you got a kill list). Wouldn't you rather be doing stuff later on in life, quality of sleep, work, careers, quality girl to spend time on, etc. I'm sure there will be a time when its the quality of the person that matters more than the looks. Not sayin' to look for a below 6 girl with a killer personality cause not even I can deal with that shit. I mean looks definitely help with the dating game if you wanna put yourself up on a dating website or something.

Be the guy with the good physique. People don't really make fun of the bald guy with the physique, even if its just decent. People DO make fun of the bald guy with no physique AND what happens is the bald and even buzzheads make fun of the NW0 guy with no physique. People know who are capable of what and once you're in a certain category, you should be fine. I might be sounding like a fool here cause i'm not good at finding words and creating articulate, meaningful speech but I hope you can find what I'm trying to say here.

But like you say about the minoxidil application, it definitely is easier with shorter hair. It also means you can use less and woulnd't make your hair look greasy and wouldn't make your hair look thinner cause of the greasiness.

----------


## Proper

One of my close buddies got married early. I recently met his ex wife and shes smoking, 8.5/10. Redhead, tall, lean, nice ass, pretty face. But he ****ing hates her guts. She came by the house to pick up his daughter. Me and a few other guys were teasing him about his ex wife. 

He said it was the biggest mistake of his life and he would never take her back even though shes hot. You wouldn't believe how badly he wants to kill her and he isn't even attracted anymore cause the hate just overwhelms. His current fiance though, damnit, hes gone downhill, shes a 5/10 for me just because shes fat but overall, she has a decent face. I'm sure she would be hot if she lost like 100 pounds. But he gets along so well with her and stuff just works. Obviously I'm not gonna say that to his face. lol.

He keeps telling us whats ****ed up is that because this girl is so hot, every guy will dismiss her other flaws... flaws that will eat at your soul after being with such a dumb **** for a long time. He said something as small as bitch not cleaning up her dishes. Bitch being ungrateful. Bitch being dumb. Bitch always asking for shit cause she thinks her looks make up for things shes not good at. Anyways, I'm not saying settle for an ugly ****. 

I just wanted to share something that phased me cause if I didn't know any better, I would 100&#37; settled for a relationship with her if I had the chance and would probably, end up like him, hating her guts and wasting money and precious time on such a twat.

----------


## clandestine

Honestly people maybe comment for the first few times they see you, or if they haven't seen you in a while.

I'd say try it. Worse case scenario, you'll grow it back. I can understand your frustration, though. I've felt the same, as have many others.

----------


## Dan26

Bro...I have been contemplating the same thing recently.

I am around a NW2.5, hair looks decent, but keeps getting worse, and the prospect of applying all these topicals, seeing no results etc seems like such a stressful journey.

I feel like a reasonable solution is to do the best you can to fight your hairloss, but at the same time, just be accepting of whatever the outcome may be. Fight your fight, and whatever happens, happens. It is hard not to stress over it though when you watch your hairline recede and your hair get thinner, which is why even for guys who are only just approaching NW3, it may be wise to buzz it, even if its temporary.

If I shaved my head before NW3, I would still fight to keep that NW3 buzz head look. My bro is about NW4 and has been shaving his head for a while, never even attempted to fight hairloss, but even he said that if he could just go back to a NW3 and have that stubble and keep shaving his head he would be overjoyed.

So I guess my advice to you is, if you feel like you should do it, and worrying about your hairloss, seeing results etc everyday is becoming to consuming, then pull the trigger homie.

There are days where I feel very tempted to shave my head, and other days where i feel better about my loss and dont consider it. I've decided that as soon as those days where I consider shaving my head start to occur more frequently than the days where I am ok with my hair, that means its time to shave it!

Good luck brother.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Honestly people maybe comment for the first few times they see you, or if they haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> I'd say try it. Worse case scenario, you'll grow it back. I can understand your frustration, though. I've felt the same, as have many others.


 The thing I've been thinking about with record to "it'll grow back" is that depending on the extent of hair loss - people will know if it wasn't already deadly obvious.

Simple recession is a whatever no big deal.  But a diffuse thinner?  That kind of buzz is usually a dive head first forever deal and if you DO start doing something after buzzing it and you do get noticeable results, people will comment on that as well.

----------


## clandestine

It's more of an acceptance thing. Kind of like, ****** people and their judgements; Im tired of my shitty thinning hair and am taking it down.

Good thing Big has recession and not diffuse type loss then, I suppose.

----------


## Aames

Give it a shot, brah. I honestly think a buzz looks pretty good even with a bit of recession (better than a shaved head anyway). Staying on treatments will give you the best of both worlds for the time being, while waiting for results.

----------


## BigThinker

> How old are you? I would def agree applying minox on short hair is sooo much easier. It is a bitch with long hair. I would give it a shot, everyone has to shave their head at some point to see what it would look like.


 25.  I agree, at the pace things are going I'll be shaving my head in ~3 months whether I like it or not.  I know a couple guys farther along than me that I think should be shaving their head, but they don't. Using them as an example of what not to do.




> First off, how is your current hairstyle?


 My current hairstyle is fine.  Short crew cut with with strong diffusion at the frontal/temporal lobes, slight (unnoticeable) diffusion on the vertex.  I'm actually content with my hair now, which is why I just want to shave my head before it's unmanageable.

And yeah, I'm pretty well over the club scene.  I'll get dragged into it from time to time, but usually end up yawning by 11:00, wishing the night were over.  I'm far more interested in hanging at chill bars drinking craftbeers and going on dates with chicks I work with.  That's why I'm feeling  a lot less stress lately, I think.  When I was still on campus, I felt like a grandpa with my receding hairline.



> Honestly people maybe comment for the first few times they see you, or if they haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> I'd say try it. Worse case scenario, you'll grow it back. I can understand your frustration, though. I've felt the same, as have many others.


 That's what I figure.  Thing is, I already stick my hair up at the hairline so people can see RIGHT into my diffused hairline.  I'm one of those weirdos who insists on putting himself in a position where he is forced to cope with his discomforts.  I like forcing myself to maintain eye contact and seeming confidence, even when someone I'm talking to glances at my see through hairline.

This would just be the next step.



> Bro...I have been contemplating the same thing recently.
> 
> _I am around a NW2.5, hair looks decent, but keeps getting worse_, and the prospect of applying all these topicals, seeing no results etc seems like such a stressful journey.
> 
> 
> If I shaved my head before NW3, I would still fight to keep that NW3 buzz head look. My bro is about NW4 and has been shaving his head for a while, never even attempted to fight hairloss, but even he said that if he could just go back to a NW3 and have that stubble and keep shaving his head he would be overjoyed.
> 
> There are days where I feel very tempted to shave my head, and other days where i feel better about my loss and dont consider it. I've decided that as soon as those days where I consider shaving my head start to occur more frequently than the days where I am ok with my hair, that means its time to shave it!


 Haha.  Wow, so minus the brother part, you just explained my whole situation.  I just want the stubble on top, and I want to keep it there for a few years.

Maybe fin will kick in and with the addition of minox I can grow it out.  But yeah, everything you said is basically 100&#37; how I feel right now.  I can finally totally stop looking at my hairline once Ive buzzed it all off.

Right now im NW2.5 or 3.  I just hate watching it get worse every day.



> Good thing Big has recession and not diffuse type loss then, I suppose.


 Not quite.  My hairloss is strongly focused on the frontal/temporal lobes, but the vertex has been thinning out recently.  Back in the day,all the guys here thought I was just a receder, but sure enough the rest started to go too.



> Give it a shot, brah. I honestly think a buzz looks pretty good even with a bit of recession (better than a shaved head anyway). Staying on treatments will give you the best of both worlds for the time being, while waiting for results.


 I don't think I have the head shape those guys do.  I have decent facial features thankfully.

I agree that a buzzed head looks alright as long as there is noticeable stubble up top.  I have dark hair, so hopefully they'll stand out more, even though the horshoe's greater relative thickness will stand out too.

=======================================
Thanks for all the wonderful feedback, bros.  I genuinely appreciate it.

----------


## clandestine

One more thing I'd say is don't over think it. 

It's a big decision for sure, but getting over the fear fthat first buzz is a terribly interesting experience. Go to a barber, btw.

----------


## BigThinker

> One more thing I'd say is don't over think it.


 Impossible for me man.  I didn't choose this name because I think I'm a hyper-intellectual, I made it because I over think everything and my brain never stops picking at stuff.





> It's a big decision for sure, but getting over the fear fthat first buzz is a terribly interesting experience. Go to a barber, btw.


 May I ask why you suggest having a barber do it?  It seems like rubbing a clippers over my head wouldn't be too much work.

Thanks.

----------


## Diesel15

I think there's quite a few guys here that can relate.  I don't post here often but I follow a lot of your posts.  I think I'm quite similar to you in my propensity to overthink things of this nature.  I started Fin about a month before you did and I've experienced a very similar deterioration in my hair on the vertex in particular.  I've also been contemplating shaving down to a 1 under the guise of "cooler for the summer" but can't quite bring myself to go through with it.  I'm a diffuse thinner so I'm extremely concerned that the contrast will make it even more obvious to those that have not already noticed that I'm balding.  I've previously shaved my head when I had no signs of balding and I was actually a little bit surprised that it looked much better than I would have thought.  I did it by accident that time though so I had no time to chicken out on it.  Good luck to you in whatever you decide brah.  Make sure you hit up Chino Latino.  Lot's of young professional types hang out there.  It used to be my favorite hang-out in the city and I pulled some serious hotties in that place.  You're also right on about Minox application.  It's a serious b*tch with long hair and it made my thinning hair look even more thin when I was using it.

----------


## BigThinker

> I think there's quite a few guys here that can relate.  I don't post here often but I follow a lot of your posts.  I think I'm quite similar to you in my propensity to overthink things of this nature.  I started Fin about a month before you did and I've experienced a very similar deterioration in my hair on the vertex in particular.  I've also been contemplating shaving down to a 1 under the guise of "cooler for the summer" but can't quite bring myself to go through with it.  I'm a diffuse thinner so I'm extremely concerned that the contrast will make it even more obvious to those that have not already noticed that I'm balding.  I've previously shaved my head when I had no signs of balding and I was actually a little bit surprised that it looked much better than I would have thought.  I did it by accident that time though so I had no time to chicken out on it.  Good luck to you in whatever you decide brah.  Make sure you hit up Chino Latino.  Lot's of young professional types hang out there.  It used to be my favorite hang-out in the city and I pulled some serious hotties in that place.  You're also right on about Minox application.  It's a serious b*tch with long hair and it made my thinning hair look even more thin when I was using it.


 Not a big fan of Chino Latino.  It's pretty chill but meh.  The food is overpriced -- basically pay for novelty of "fusion" cuisine.  For Uptown, I'm all about Bar Louie right now, and Republic.

More of a Loop/Warehouse District and Northeast type of guy.

----------


## Diesel15

> Not a big fan of Chino Latino.  It's pretty chill but meh.  The food is overpriced -- basically pay for novelty of "fusion" cuisine.  For Uptown, I'm all about Bar Louie right now, and Republic.
> 
> More of a Loop/Warehouse District and Northeast type of guy.


 To each his own man. Republic always had way too much of the frat crowd for my taste but I haven't been back to Minneapolis in almost 6 years so I'm sure the scene has changed somewhat.  Just a friendly suggestion on my part based on my experience.

----------


## clandestine

> May I ask why you suggest having a barber do it?  It seems like rubbing a clippers over my head wouldn't be too much work.
> 
> Thanks.


 Eh you'll want clippers for each time after, but going to the barber the first time will 

a. give you an idea of how to buzz it correctly, technique and
b. they'll line up everything, and it'll look more professionally done, trust

----------


## BigThinker

> To each his own man. Republic always had way too much of the frat crowd for my taste but I haven't been back to Minneapolis in almost 6 years so I'm sure the scene has changed somewhat.  Just a friendly suggestion on my part based on my experience.


 Gotcha.  Republic actually has a brand new location that's not even an year old.  Way more chill.  Good, cheap happy hour food.  Craft beer.




> Eh you'll want clippers for each time after, but going to the barber the first time will 
> 
> a. give you an idea of how to buzz it correctly, technique and
> b. they'll line up everything, and it'll look more professionally done, trust


 Ah, word.  I wasn't questioning your opinion -- just inquiring for more detail.

Seems reasonable and it sounds like you've been through it. Will do.

----------


## Benjaymin

i say definitely do it, i've had my hair shaved for 2 months now,  and it was a huge step at first, considering i'm a NW 2.5 at 16 lol... It really helps with the anxiety of it all, but doesn't help much on the self-counscious aspect of it, that mostly comes from keeping busy like hitting the gym. But ya man defs go for it, i was really nervous before i did, but i am so glad i did it in the end  :Big Grin:

----------


## BigThinker

> i say definitely do it, i've had my hair shaved for 2 months now,  and it was a huge step at first, considering i'm a NW 2.5 at 16 lol... It really helps with the anxiety of it all, but doesn't help much on the self-counscious aspect of it, that mostly comes from keeping busy like hitting the gym. But ya man defs go for it, i was really nervous before i did, but i am so glad i did it in the end


 I've said it before and I'll say it again:  the fact that you teenagers can go through this at such a young age and be so level-headed is humbling -- I'm almost embarrassed to be so wrapped up in something a kid almost a decade younger than me has already triumphed.

You're a source of inspiration, buddy, and I'm certain your future is nothing but brilliant with the mentality you currently have.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Buzzing my head was really difficult at first, I've always had long, thick crazy hair, so it was a BIG move. At first it was a shock but also a relief, I enjoyed it as a new hair style and I wasn't looking at my thinning hair anymore.

5 months later and I have a love/hate relationship with it, I HATE seeing my scalp under bright light, I feel that it makes look less less attractive and I've started to constantly observe my hair again like the way it was before. It does however make applying minox much easier, I would say that it only helped me for a certain amount of time. Now I'm sick of it and just want my hair back! I do like it sometimes and feel more like a bad ass, especially with a beard/stubble, but because I am diffusing buzzing hasn't helped as much as I would of hoped.

----------


## Kayman

> Buzzing my head was really difficult at first, I've always had long, thick crazy hair, so it was a BIG move. At first it was a shock but also a relief, I enjoyed it as a new hair style and I wasn't looking at my thinning hair anymore.
> 
> 5 months later and I have a love/hate relationship with it, I HATE seeing my scalp under bright light, I feel that it makes look less less attractive and I've started to constantly observe my hair again like the way it was before. It does however make applying minox much easier, I would say that it only helped me for a certain amount of time. Now I'm sick of it and just want my hair back! I do like it sometimes and feel more like a bad ass, especially with a beard/stubble, but because I am diffusing buzzing hasn't helped as much as I would of hoped.


 How short did you buzz it down? Anything over a grade 1 and it looks thin and wispy

----------


## Breaking Bald

> How short did you buzz it down? Anything over a grade 1 and it looks thin and wispy


 I usually do a 1 with a 2 on top, but I hate it so short. When my hair is that short it loses its dark brown colour and doesn't frame my face as well. Considering growing it out again...

----------


## Kayman

> I usually do a 1 with a 2 on top, but I hate it so short. When my hair is that short it loses its dark brown colour and doesn't frame my face as well. Considering growing it out again...


 If you grow it out again you'll just be spinning wheels, take it down to a grade one all over, it'll look less thin on top and will match up with your stubble better, growing it back out will only add to your anxiety again.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> If you have decent donor why don't you consider a FUE?  I shaved my head when I first started losing hair but I look much better with hair framing the face.  I think most people look better with the face framed, that is why so many balding guys wear ball caps.
> 
> FUE is not magic, but is has come a long way to give patients great results. In 2013 there is no reason I can think of to suffer with hair thinning without doing something.


 Because I am 23 and probably would not be considered a 'candidate', plus I am not on propecia so further loss might be a problem. Although my hair loss seems to have steadied for the past year os so.

----------


## Dan26

> Being 23 is not the real problem, it is the pattern of loss  and anticipated loss that matters.  Yes Propecia would be of benefit.  Have you considered  PRP to help slow your hair loss.  It does not have any sexual side effects.


 With noticeable hair loss at age 23, it's probably safe to say anticipated loss will be high (NW4+ by 30 at least). Would it be fair to say, if a patient like this is not willing to take propecia, that PRP would have to be proven to stabilize his loss *first* before a HT is considered? It seems like a pretty expensive gamble IMO, especially if said patient would have been better off taking fin. Have you seen results that indicate to you PRP can have the same effectiveness (at least in terms of maintenance or slowing down loss) as propecia in young patients with aggressive hair loss?

If this truly is an option, I believe tons would love to know about it. Young patients with early signs of hairloss could try PRP for 1-3yrs instead of fin. If they keep losing ground, they could always try hopping on fin.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Being 23 is not the real problem, it is the pattern of loss  and anticipated loss that matters.  Yes Propecia would be of benefit.  Have you considered  PRP to help slow your hair loss.  It does not have any sexual side effects.


 I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on how successful it is. Could you enlighten us on Biologixhair seeing as there is a lot of current discussion about it. I believe you were advertising it on your website?

----------


## Breaking Bald

So Biologixhair Dr Yates?? Any opinions??

----------


## BigThinker

> If this truly is an option, I believe tons would love to know about it. Young patients with early signs of hairloss could try PRP for 1-3yrs instead of fin. If they keep losing ground, they could always try hopping on fin.


 That's what I was thinking.  I have always said I'd never get a HT, and still feel like I probably wouldn't.  However, I said the same thing about fin (over 4 months on it now) and minox (considering buzzing and starting it).

I'd want to be on fin for about 18 months and minox for about 12 before I even truly entertained the idea of a HT of any type.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> So Biologixhair Dr Yates?? Any opinions??


 Give the guy a break!  You gave him an hour, he probably has a real job he has to attend to - not answer BTT questions!

----------


## Exodus

Dude, take it from me. I did what you're thinking back in January. Best decision I've made. I feel free from this and have moved on to improving other areas in my life. Go for it BigT.

----------


## Morbo

I think the decision to trim it down is a bit more tricky for people with receding hairlines than diffuse thinners. Do you have any recent pictures BT?

----------


## BigThinker

> I think the decision to trim it down is a bit more tricky for people with receding hairlines than diffuse thinners. Do you have any recent pictures BT?


 http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...t=11220&page=9

Yeah, here's my Fin thread.  Poor quality picture from last week there, but some slightly better quality photos from a couple weeks ago.

Forehead is massive with weak hairline but my vertex is pretty solid.  Actually, I noticed that since I started fin that the tiny bit of crown exposure I had filled back in.  My rear vertex looks perfect thick -- wet or dry.  My hairline and one of my temples are toast though.

----------


## Morbo

Depends on why you want to trim it short. If it's to save yourself hassle of styling it or to be more self-confident, I see no reason not to do it. I think you have strong facial features (and one awesome beard) to suit a short cut, if only for the summer.

If it's more about aesthetics there's not really anything wrong with the way it looks now tbh. 99% of the people will not know you're going bald. Currently your hairline looks more matured than receded, I suspected you a more advanced Norwood.

----------

